# Blog link- against Fakers



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Blog Link 

There was a statement or two in there that I don't agree with 100% but on the whole I think it was a good entry. Very good to explain just a bit to those people who just don't understand why fakers are of concern to SD handlers.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So, what can a non-business owner do?
Several times in the last few months, at my local "on stop shopping" store I've seen small dogs in the store that, well, if they were service dogs they were NOT trained appropriately (one growled at me as I walked by and looked over, one I saw snap at a child that reached out to it as the cart the were in was pushed by).

Should I go to management?
Should I say something to the person with the dog?
Should I just MYOB?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

A business owner or manager of a store has the right to ask the handler to remove the dog from the store if the dog is disrupting the business of the store or is a threat to the safety of people at the store. They can not tell the person to not shop or do business there but they can tell the owner to leave the dog outside.

I would proceed at once to management and make a complaint. Give details and facts of what happened. 

There is no reason for an assistance dog of any kind to act in such a manner. I expect better behavior than what you described from a pet that is allowed into a pet-friendly store.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

Interesting discussion that follows in the comments section.

I have mixed feeling about a requirement for certification. I do think it would limit those who are using fake Service Dogs, and therefore bring more legitimacy (in the eyes of the public) to real SDs, but the logistics of certification could be difficult and awkward for many people. There would most likely be an associated cost, which is a burden to anyone on disability. I wouldn't want to have to pay additional fees in order to prove my dog is a Service Dog. 

Barb, if a dog is in a store and growls or snaps, I think it would be entirely proper to let the management know that there's a dog that's supposedly a SD who is acting untrained and is potentially a fake. They can ask the person what the dog is trained for (I get that question occasionally and I'm never insulted by being asked). If they ARE faking, it's likely that just being questioned will be enough to get them to take the dog out. 

The thought of fake SDs biting someone is scary - the fall-out from the publicity on something like that could really hurt the true SDs. In all the years I've trained, it never crossed my mind to take one of my (very well-trained) dogs into a business that wouldn't allow pets. And my dogs COULD have passed for SDs because of their level of training!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks you two, if I see it happen again I'll notify Mgmt of the store!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe in the State of Georgia, persons that have SDIT must be certified persons from a training school for SDs. I don't think it can be a private individual, etc.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I believe in the State of Georgia, persons that have SDIT must be certified persons from a training school for SDs.


In GA, only <u>Program Trainers </u>have *Public Access Rights*. So this means that while a dog can be OT (Owner Trained) it is only a trainer _identified as an agent or employee of a school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs_ that can take such a dog into a public place where pet dogs are not normally allowed. 

Quote from GA Statute § 30-4-2(b)(2)
Right to equal public accommodations; right to be accompanied by guide dog or service dog:
_(2) Every person engaged in the training of a guide dog or service dog for the purpose of accompanying a person as provided in paragraph (1) of this subsection shall have the same right to be accompanied by such dog being trained as the totally or partially blind person, deaf person, or physically disabled person has under paragraph (1) of this subsection, so long as such trainer is identified as an agent or employee of a school for seeing eye, hearing, service, or guide dogs._

This means that OTs must make use of places where <u>pet dogs are allowed</u> to do their training. And then of course once the dog reaches SD status it will fall under Fed. Law (The ADA and regs. of the DOJ)

Some states do not address SDITs at all, some do and only give Public Access Training Rights to certain trainers, while some states give these rights to any trainer including an OT.


----------

